# kubota L48 2001 Please help! oil gushing out of engine oil overflow



## diipendra (Apr 2, 2021)

oil gushing out of engine oil overflow, but is seem that may be hydraulic oil or diesel...
Anyone encountered anything like this? what could it be and how to fix it . Please help!!!
Thanks so much!!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

First of all, welcome to the forum. Secondly, maybe provide us with a few more details. Have you checked all your other fluid levels? When is this occurring? How much oil is coming out? And what does it look like?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Only 'overflow' on any Kubota is the transmission vent on top of the gearcase under the seat pan. No engine overflow. You need to be a lot more specific.


----------

